# Game of Thrones: Programm-Chef von HBO verteidigt Ende und Showrunner von Staffel 8



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Programm-Chef von HBO verteidigt Ende und Showrunner von Staffel 8*

						Für HBO gilt das viel kritisierte Ende von Game of Thrones Staffel 8 als sehr gelungen. In einem Interview stärkt der HBO-Programm-Chef den Rücken der beiden Showrunner David Benioff und D.B. Weiss und gratulierte ihnen zu ihrer guten Arbeit.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Programm-Chef von HBO verteidigt Ende und Showrunner von Staffel 8*


----------



## Zuriko (23. Mai 2019)

Kritische Worte sind in der US-Showbranche so oder so eher selten. Die kriechen sich dort vordergründig immer dick in den A... und alles ist immer "amazing". Von daher hätte es mich auch gewundert wenn die irgend etwas anders sagen, z.B: "Wir hätten gerne 2-3 Folgen mehr produziert, aber die wollten nicht". Das wäre schon sehr offensiv für diese Branche.


----------



## Govego (23. Mai 2019)

tja, alles bis zu danys tot bzw dem einschmelzen des thrones durch drogon war die folge super. danach kam die szene in der drachengrube und die finde ich einfach nur schlecht. 
hier einige beispiele:
bran wird könig. na gut, von mir aus! die begründung, weil er eine gute geschichte hat, ist aber ein schlag in gesicht. jon wird für das retten der welt verurteilt - jetzt fühl ich mich verarscht. grauer wurm beschwert sich, dass sie ihn nicht töten. hallo, der war bei dir wochenlang ein gefangener, du hättest ihn die ganze zeit töten lassen können. in westeros wird jetzt gewählt. sorry, ich lebe in deutschland. in der geschichte des Heiligen Römischen Reiches wurde auch gewählt und mord und totschlag gab es trotzdem. es gab sogar die habsburger, die mehrhere hundert jahre fast durchgehend den kaiser stellten. die macht von dynastien wird so also auch nicht gebrochen. mir wird also eine lösung präsentiert, die nichts löst - juhu. anbei, alle lords sind natürlich mit bran einverstanden ohne zu murren - klingt für mich herbeigeschrieben.


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> tja, alles bis zu danys tot bzw dem einschmelzen des thrones durch drogon war die folge super. danach kam die szene in der drachengrube und die finde ich einfach nur schlecht.
> hier einige beispiele:
> bran wird könig. na gut, von mir aus! die begründung, weil er eine gute geschichte hat, ist aber ein schlag in gesicht. jon wird für das retten der welt verurteilt - jetzt fühl ich mich verarscht. grauer wurm beschwert sich, dass sie ihn nicht töten. hallo, der war bei dir wochenlang ein gefangener, du hättest ihn die ganze zeit töten lassen können. in westeros wird jetzt gewählt. sorry, ich lebe in deutschland. in der geschichte des Heiligen Römischen Reiches wurde auch gewählt und mord und totschlag gab es trotzdem. es gab sogar die habsburger, die mehrhere hundert jahre fast durchgehend den kaiser stellten. die macht von dynastien wird so also auch nicht gebrochen. mir wird also eine lösung präsentiert, die nichts löst - juhu. anbei, alle lords sind natürlich mit bran einverstanden ohne zu murren - klingt für mich herbeigeschrieben.



Keiner über Königsmund hinaus hat was von dem Geschehen mitbekommen. Über Winterfell hinaus wissen die Leute ja nicht mal was von den weißen Opas. 
Für die Meisten ist Jon einfach nur der Mörder der scheinbar offiziellen rechtmäßigen Erbin des Thrones.
Grauer Wurm kann nicht einfach Jon töten wie einen dahergelaufen Bauern . Der ganze Norden würde dann nach Königsmund marschieren. Außerdem gab es immer einen Prozess und man weiß ja gar nicht wie und von wem Jon verhaftet wurde. 
Dass ab nun Könige gewählt werden ändert in der Welt von Westers natürlich einiges- kannst du ja nicht mit der realen Welt vergleichen.
Die anderen Lords wurden halt von Tyrions Rede überzeugt und evtl. wollte ja auch kaum jemand das Erbe antreten.

Natürlich gibt es viele Lücken in der ganzen Story aber was soll man in der kürze der Zeit auch ausführlich erzählen.


----------



## Govego (23. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Für die Meisten ist Jon einfach nur der Mörder der scheinbar offiziellen rechtmäßigen Erbin des Thrones.



jon ist der mörder von daenerys, die königsmund abgefackelt hat.städte abfackeln disqualifiziert einen schon von vorneherein für einen thron. 
egal, mir passt es halt nicht, wie man ende mit jon umgesprungen wird. das ende hat er nicht verdient. nicht, dass es nicht gut ist, dass er in den norden reitet, wollte er sowieso. nein, er wird verurteilt keinen titel zu haben, kein land zu besitzen und keine frau zu nehmen. für mich ist das einfach nur furchtbar. ohne diesen satz, hätte ich mich mehr mit diesem ende anfreunden können. 
es zeigt einfach, dass sich nichts verändert hat. jaimie wurde sein leben lang dafür verurteilt und jon jetzt auch!


----------



## ich558 (23. Mai 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> jon ist der mörder von daenerys, die königsmund abgefackelt hat.städte abfackeln disqualifiziert einen schon von vorneherein für einen thron.
> egal, mir passt es halt nicht, wie man ende mit jon umgesprungen wird. das ende hat er nicht verdient. nicht, dass es nicht gut ist, dass er in den norden reitet, wollte er sowieso. nein, er wird verurteilt keinen titel zu haben, kein land zu besitzen und keine frau zu nehmen. für mich ist das einfach nur furchtbar. ohne diesen satz, hätte ich mich mehr mit diesem ende anfreunden können.
> es zeigt einfach, dass sich nichts verändert hat. jaimie wurde sein leben lang dafür verurteilt und jon jetzt auch!



Die Strafe ist ja an sich sowieso ein Witz, da Sansa im Norden herrscht und grauer Wurm nichts zu melden hat und sowieso nicht mehr da ist. Er kann also eh tun was er will und das macht er auch indem er sich mit den Wildlingen hinter die Mauer begibt und deren Anführer werden könnte. Somit hat er das bekommen was er eigentlich immer wollte.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2019)

Ich werd in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder von vorne anfangen (also Staffel 1).
Vielleicht wird dann beim zweiten mal die 8. Staffel ja besser, wenn man eben schon vorher weis das jetzt alles "zack zack" abläuft.

Autoren und Schauspieler haben das Ding jetzt "zügig" beendet (gut Arbeit war es ja scheinbar trotzdem sehr viel) und sind wohl froh das es vorbei ist.
Es ist wie es ist. Alles hat ein Ende.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. Mai 2019)

Wie schon gesagt hätte ich mir ein paar Folgen mehr gewünscht um das Ganze nicht so überhastet zu beenden.
Abgesehen davon wurde ich aber auch in der ganzen 8 Staffel fürstlich unterhalten.
Bin aber auch kein Hardcore-Fan.

Ahja, wäre wünschenswert wenn Leute die viel schreiben hier auch Groß-/Kleinschreibung verwenden könnten und nicht einfach nur 20 Zeilen auf die Tastatur loshämmern. Das ist sonst wirklich sehr zäh zum Lesen und würde ansonsten sicherlich auch öfters gelesen und weniger ignoriert werden.


----------



## Standeck (23. Mai 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich werd in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder von vorne anfangen (also Staffel 1).
> Vielleicht wird dann beim zweiten mal die 8. Staffel ja besser, wenn man eben schon vorher weis das jetzt alles "zack zack" abläuft.
> 
> Autoren und Schauspieler haben das Ding jetzt "zügig" beendet (gut Arbeit war es ja scheinbar trotzdem sehr viel) und sind wohl froh das es vorbei ist.
> Es ist wie es ist. Alles hat ein Ende.



Ich hatte mir extra Urlaub genommen und hab mir die ganze Serie nochmal angeschaut vor Staffel 8. Das war eine gute Entscheidung, denn Danys Entwicklung konnte ich so besser nachvollziehen, weil wie schon oft gesagt, gleich ab Staffel 1 und spätestens Staffel 2 war es dann eigentlich vorherzusehen. Wie sie den Quarthanern droht zum Beispiel, wie sie die Meister kreuzigt usw. Auf einmal macht das dann deutlich mehr Sinn, denn die Frau war schon immer so gepolt. Die Verluste in Staffel 8 und dass sie nicht mehr auf ihre Berater hörte haben dass dann ermöglicht was passiert ist.


----------



## ForeShadow (23. Mai 2019)

Falls der Autor eines Tages alle Bücher fertig stellen sollte, wird es möglicherweise eine Neuverfilmung geben!

Man sollte die Serie losgelöst von den Büchern genießen und am Besten alle auf einen Schlag.

Die Erwartung war so oder so viel zu groß und alle zufrieden stellen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Rollora (23. Mai 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich werd in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder von vorne anfangen (also Staffel 1).
> Vielleicht wird dann beim zweiten mal die 8. Staffel ja besser, wenn man eben schon vorher weis das jetzt alles "zack zack" abläuft.
> 
> Autoren und Schauspieler haben das Ding jetzt "zügig" beendet (gut Arbeit war es ja scheinbar trotzdem sehr viel) und sind wohl froh das es vorbei ist.
> Es ist wie es ist. Alles hat ein Ende.


Ich hab beim Reinzappen in alte Folgen eher festgestellt, wie viele Handlungsstränge noch offen sind und unbefriedigend oder gar nicht beendet wurden...


----------



## Standeck (23. Mai 2019)

Wer wirklich mal Georges Meinung hören will dem lege ich dieses Video ans Herz. Ist sehr witzig anzuhören, George ist ein wunderbarer Interview Partner, man merkt förmlich welch guter Story Teller er ist. Und da erklärt er warum er die Adaption seiner Geschichte für gelungen hält und welche Schwierigkeiten er selbst hatte eine Buch Story eines Freundes zu adaptieren.... 

YouTube


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Mai 2019)

> Das Ende von Staffel 8 von Game of Thrones  musste viel Kritik von hartgesottenen Fans einstecken. Die letzte Folge  einer Serie, die ihre Fans zu den wildesten Theorien und Spekulationen  zum Abschluss der Saga mitriss, konnte eigentlich bloß enttäuschen.


Die Basis der Bücher und der übrigen Staffeln bot genug Material für eine interessante Abschlussstaffel. Allein das Niveau von Staffel 1-6 betrachtet, lässt Staffel 8 vergleichsweise Fade aussehen.
Dafür braucht man kein Hardcore Fan sein, um das zu erkennen. Das hat auch nichts mit "man kann es nicht allen recht machen" zu tun.


----------



## Ampere (23. Mai 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> .....nein, er wird verurteilt keinen titel zu haben, kein land zu besitzen und keine frau zu nehmen. für mich ist das einfach nur furchtbar. ohne diesen satz, hätte ich mich mehr mit diesem ende anfreunden können.
> es zeigt einfach, dass sich nichts verändert hat. jaimie wurde sein leben lang dafür verurteilt und jon jetzt auch!



Für mich war das Ende zweideutig, er wurde irgendwie mit den Wilden nach Norden geschickt, über die Mauer hinaus. Glaube, niemand wird es dem grauen Wurm petzen. Jon wird seinen Frieden beim freien Volk finden.  Also das finde ich ganz GOT-typisch und sehr gut gewählt. Aber es fehlte der Dialog...


----------



## Standeck (23. Mai 2019)

Ampere schrieb:


> Für mich war das Ende zweideutig, er wurde irgendwie mit den Wilden nach Norden geschickt, über die Mauer hinaus. Glaube, niemand wird es dem grauen Wurm petzen. Jon wird seinen Frieden beim freien Volk finden.  Also das finde ich ganz GOT-typisch und sehr gut gewählt. Aber es fehlte der Dialog...



Es ist auch Bran der ihn dahin schickt, zur Nachtwache. Er sagt ja im letzten Dialog der beiden "Du warst genau da wo du sein musstest". Bran weiß also wo Jon wirklich hingehört und wo er am meisten gutes bewirken kann. Ich denke auch er wird der neue König jenseits der Mauer. Das impliziert die Szene über deutlich! Also für Jon ist es auf jeden Fall ein versöhnliches Ende, je öfter ich es sehe. Daher auch sein herzliches Reunion mit Geist, alle Wildlinge folgen IHM. Tormund sagte ja "Er ist ein König". Also alles deutet drauf hin. Den eisernen Thron wollte er eh nie, und mit seiner Tat hat er auch seinen Eid erfüllt. Jon hat alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2019)

Standeck schrieb:


> Es ist auch Bran der ihn dahin schickt, zur Nachtwache. Er sagt ja im letzten Dialog der beiden "Du warst genau da wo du sein musstest". Bran weiß also wo Jon wirklich hingehört und wo er am meisten gutes bewirken kann. Ich denke auch er wird der neue König jenseits der Mauer.



Als Jon am Ende mit dem freien Volk gen Norden zieht, war mein erster Gedanke sofort er wird der Nachfolger von Manke Rayder.


----------



## Standeck (25. Mai 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Als Jon am Ende mit dem freien Volk gen Norden zieht, war mein erster Gedanke sofort er wird der Nachfolger von Manke Rayder.



Das dachte ich auch. Mance war ja auch bei der Nachtwache vorher. Wie Jon.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Mai 2019)

ACHTUNG SPOILER:


Also ich greife bei GoT nicht das Ende an. Das fand ich stimmig. Kein Happy-End aber auch kein Untergang, eigentlich ein guter Kompromiss.
Auch dass Jon wieder bei der Nachtwache ist, wie Aemon früher, finde ich ein cooler Bezug.
Dass Daenerys ausrastet war ja eigentlich auch von ihren Anfängen an klar, das hat sich alles angekündigt und kam nicht unverhofft. Ich habe schon nach den ersten Staffeln gesagt, die wird auch eine verrückte Königin.

Was ich aber angreife ist, wie es zu Ende gebracht wurde: Lieblos zu Ende gerotzt.

Ich habe mir die letzten Tage bei Youtube noch ein paar Clips aus alten Staffeln angeschaut: Die Serie war der Hammer!
Packende Dialoge und Intrigen, dazu irgendwelcher lustiger Quatsch, der zur Stimmung beitrug: Während ein Gespräch nimmt jmd.  ein Tier aus, Tyrion kotzt mal besoffen ins Zimmer, Titten und co., ...
Diese ganze Detailverliebtheit und GoT-Atmosphäre war schon länger tot! Auch schon in der 7. Staffel, wenn auch dort die Story richtig Fahrt aufnahm.

Ich hab sogar Lust mir die Ganze Serie nochmal anzutun, obwohl ich eigtl. nie etwas zweimal anschaue, weil es früher einfach so gut war und man so evtl. noch neue Bezüge entdeckt, die man durch die großen Pausen übersehen hat.
Leider gibts da auch noch keine bezahlbare Blu-Ray-Box, am besten in 4K, was einen Neukauf auch irgendwie wieder total uninteressant macht.

Dass die Fans die Showrunner angreifen, ist übrigens vollkommen plausibel. Schließlich hatten sie das Angebot es ordentlich zu Ende zu bringen. Und dass sie ab ca. Staffel 7 keinen Bock mehr hatten, merkt man eindeutig.


----------

